# Trailsuche in und rund um Nürnberg



## Lolek03 (11. März 2008)

Hallo Nürnberger,

ich bin neu in Nürnberg und freue mich auf neue Strecken und Trails. Komme aus der Gegend um Aachen und bin vorher viel in Belgien ( Eifel/ Ardennen ) gefahren. Fahre ein Specilized Epic Comp. Würde mich freuen wenn ein(e) Gleichgesinnte(r) mir die Trails zeigt. Gerne auch Feierabendrunden  

Kette rechts 

Sascha


----------



## Lars-Nbg (12. März 2008)

Hi Sascha, wollte am Samstag eine Runde drehen. Soll ja sogar 20 Grad warm werden. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest da evtl. ein Bekannter von mir auch noch mitfahren wollte. Wahrscheinlich Start gleich früh um 10.00. Falls Du Zeit hast dann meld dich mal bei mir.

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. März 2008)

welche ecke von nürnberg?


----------



## Lolek03 (12. März 2008)

Hallo Dubbel egal wo. Will neue Leute kennenlernen , da gemeinsames fahren mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## colombera (12. März 2008)

Hallo bin neu in Nürnberg. Suche Biker (nicht zu extrem) auch gerne Rennrad zwecks gemeinsamen Touren. Habe auch unter der Woche teilweise am Tag Zeit.
Wohne Nähe Tiergarten.
Gruß Edi


----------



## bonfire (25. März 2008)

tach ihr !

schaut halt einfach mal da hin : www.zabotrails.de

im Forum unter Ausfahrten geht öfter mal was zusammen


----------



## streetsurfer (25. März 2008)

servus
nach langer langer abstinenz bin ich wieder nach nbg(-fischbach) gezogen. tiergarten und umgebung ist ja bekannt aber sonst?
bin auf touren aus mit anteil an singletrails und durchaus mal technisch anspruchsvolles gelände. würde mich als allrounder bezeichnen. bin weder der krasse dropper oder trickser noch der konditionsbolze. von allem etwas, die optimale mischung machts!  
auf was seid ihr aus?


----------



## merkt_p (28. März 2008)

Hallo,

ab Dienstag wieder Radeln mit dem DAV.

01.04. 17:30 Uhr Haupteingang Tiergarten
08.04. 17:30 Uhr Parkplatz Steinbrüchlein
15.04. 18:00 Uhr Ziegelstein Fritz Munkert Platz
22.04. 18:00 Uhr Alte Veste Fürth
ab dann wieder von vorne mit Start um 18:30 Uhr

siehe auch www.mtb-dav-nuernberg.de

Bis dann Martin


----------



## rehhofer (28. März 2008)

Hallo Martin,

Du auch hier? - Ich schau ab und an mal, zwecks Ablenkung, in meiner Mittagspause (heute verspätet) hier rein. Bis bald mal wieder zu einem gemeinsamen Ausritt.

Grüße, Klaus


----------



## La Kaz (28. März 2008)

streetsurfer schrieb:


> servus
> nach langer langer abstinenz bin ich wieder nach nbg(-fischbach) gezogen. tiergarten und umgebung ist ja bekannt aber sonst?
> bin auf touren aus mit anteil an singletrails und durchaus mal technisch anspruchsvolles gelände. würde mich als allrounder bezeichnen. bin weder der krasse dropper oder trickser noch der konditionsbolze. von allem etwas, die optimale mischung machts!
> auf was seid ihr aus?




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! 
@alle: was geht sonntag?


----------



## streetsurfer (28. März 2008)

@la kaz
na dann sind wir uns ja einig!

würde sonntag früh gerne eine kleine runde drehen, egal wo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## La Kaz (29. März 2008)

@Streetsurfer:
Ich bin dabei, würde gern mal im Steinbrüchlein vorbeischauen das kann man ja sicher irgendwie mit ner schönen Trail-Tour verbinden...
Kenn mich allerdings nicht so gut aus aber Steinbrüchlein ist glaub ich auch ein guter ausgangspunkt für ne tour... wie lange hast du zeit??

Natürlich sind alle eingeladen sich anzuschließen!!!


----------

